# an interesting list



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Salvage Grocery list by state

When I lived in La Crosse VA we had such a store over in South Hill. Everything was much cheaper and as long as you kept your eye out for bulged cans and vermin in the flour you were ok. Also got a whole bunch of garden seeds for next to nothing and guess what they worked


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

The two in Minnesota - one is a bit of a drive for something that may not be any good. The other is in a neighborhood even the cops try to avoid.


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

My wife likes to shop at those Dollar General Stores.. The prices are ridiculously cheap.. I'm thinkin items like meat weren't kept cold so the big stores unload their stuff there. Lotta Chinese stuff there..

Grocery Outlet is a lot like that as well.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

There is one of those stores in the Save A Lot plaza on US 19 and 30th Ave North in Saint Pete.
It’s a recover/salvage store, with out of date and marred merchandise.

(Someone should start a new thread , and I thought about it, but then I had a cramp. So I quit thinking about it.)


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> There is one of those stores in the Save A Lot plaza on US 19 and 30th Ave North in Saint Pete.
> It’s a recover/salvage store, with out of date and marred merchandise.
> 
> (Someone should start a new thread , and I thought about it, but then I had a cramp. So I quit thinking about it.)


You got a cramp from thinking about it or from all that bicycle riding you do??


----------

